# Savage vs. Tikka .308 vs. 30-06



## Coyote Charlie (Sep 7, 2008)

Well how about that double edged sword. I've narrowed my next rifle down to a Savage 12 FV and a Tikka lite in .308. Now I added a new wrinkle .308 or 30-06. I usually spot and stalk hunt for everything. So the short action may be better, but, what if I get the chance to hunt grizzlies or even moose, will the .308 do that?


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

Both would be fine for moose, IMO. I wouldn't use either on a griz, although it will work.


----------



## BigBlue (Sep 6, 2008)

Coyote Charlie,
I just shot both the Tikka T3 Lite and a Savage 110 a few days ago. The Savage belongs to my Brother-in-law and the Tikka is mine. Both are chambered for the .30/06. Both are great shooters with 100 yard groups under 1/2" with the same 180gr. handloads. In my opinion the .30/06 would serve your needs better than the .308. The ability to shoot heavier, 220gr. bullets would be a big plus if you are looking to use the rifle for game the size of moose or Griz.
Don


----------



## birdog105 (Aug 23, 2008)

I might recieve some heat for this, but I will take a .308 after any big game North America has to offer... without hesitation, keeping shots 300 yards or less with a 308 you have enough power to efficiently dispatch just about anything...

PS I've shot both guns as well and they are basically a catch 22, they both shoot well with the Savage having a better trigger and the Tikka holding higher resale :beer:


----------



## tman1965 (Jul 26, 2009)

I agree with you on the 308 being capable of taking all game in north america....but a savage with a better trigger than a tikka.. NOT SO MUCH


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

I'd go with the Savage, and in a .308.

Would not be afraid to take a moose with the 308, grizzly, I would want something in the 300WM or larger class. Not that a 308 or 30-06 won't do the job. But in the case of a large animal that will eat you, bigger is definately better. 

huntin1


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Having owned & shot both extensively, I can say without reservation that Savages aren't remotely in the same class as Tikkas, by any standard you want to name...

The difference between the 308 & 06' is purely subjective....


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

> I can say without reservation that Savages aren't remotely in the same class as Tikkas, by any standard you want to name...


Captain, I think you have the two mixed up  Your opinion of the Tikka over the wonderful Savages is subjective, while hard facts will show the difference, however slight, between the .308 and '06.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Darn I wish you guys would stop talking abou Tikka, or I might have to buy one. I have a heavy barrel 308, but something light would be nice in the field. That and I don't want to burn out my 700P. I have 40 boxes of factory ammo and 1000 rounds of reloads. A second rifle may help me burn that stuff up.  Problems, problems, problems. :homer:


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Plainsman said:


> Darn I wish you guys would stop talking abou Tikka, or I might have to buy one. I have a heavy barrel 308, but something light would be nice in the field. That and I don't want to burn out my 700P. I have 40 boxes of factory ammo and 1000 rounds of reloads. A second rifle may help me burn that stuff up.  Problems, problems, problems. :homer:


After your experience with your Savage why would you even consider a Tikka.   You've had such good luck with that lttle Savage, get another.

huntin1


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> After your experience with your Savage why would you even consider a Tikka.


Just because I don't have one.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Well, that's a good enough reason I guess. 

huntin1


----------

